

You need news/content expert, how do I find you?  - jbrady

I&#x27;ve got 25+ years in creating&#x2F;managing news content.  I understand my background could be helpful for certain types of startups, but I have no idea where to look to find the right people.  Ideas?
======
JSeymourATL
Go to the advanced search feature on Linkedin, a.k.a. "the lazy recruiters
best friend". Finding target profiles is relatively straight forward. Happy
Hunting!

